# Having trouble with the site recently



## stone_dragone (Jul 2, 2007)

1.  It seems that I have lost a little gold reputation since this morning, but haven't recieved any negative reputation points on my user CP...?

2.  I can't read any new messages poseted in threads since earlier this morning.  I can read new threads, but no new messages (i.e. one thread says it has 9 responses but I can only see 4).

Confused?  Me too.


----------



## Carol (Jul 2, 2007)

Try cleaning out your browser's cache, then rebooting.  

Holler if you need help with cleaning out the cache.


----------

